
Netflix Ordered to Stop Poaching Fox Employees - gumby
https://variety.com/2019/biz/news/netflix-fox-final-order-injunction-1203431885/
======
gumby
I'm honestly astounded that Disney could get this injunction given
California's laws and rulings on non-competes, non-solicitation, and the basis
for those rulings (employees' freedom to work wherever they want to and can.

~~~
deogeo
> employees' freedom to work wherever they want to and can

But what about the employers freedom to restrict who their employees can work
for??

~~~
gumby
In California the legislature ande courts have historically not considered
that worthy of any consideration at all.

